# Achat eBay ou leboncoin MP, fiable ?



## tiagoestq (28 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,
j’avais quelques questions.. ou plutôt beaucoup d’angoisse et d’aprehension. Je voulais m’afheter Un MacBook et je suis tombé sur une annonce d’eBay. Je sais pas si elle est fiable ou non mais je voulais votre avis. N’ayant jamais acheté  sur eBay, pour un premier achat j’ai peur quand même ! En tout cas merci de votre aide ! Petite question est ce que cette annonce que leboncoin vous semble fiable également? Là dessus j’ai beaucoup de doute mais dites moi vos avis !
Merci en tout cas pour tout et bonnes fêtes à vous !

Le lien eBay:
https://m.ebay.fr/itm/Apple-Macbook...349095?hash=item23962c6c67:g:qwMAAOSwKQ9aMSaN

Le lien leboncoin:
https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1342032355.htm


----------



## Sly54 (28 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Pour l'annonce du Bon coin, la machine neuve chez Apple est à 1749 €.
Le site la propose à 1280 €, ce qui est très louche…

De même sur eBay, des gens qui vendent une machine neuve encore sous blister m'étonnera toujours…


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2017)

Pas mieux 

Si vous achetez , je vous conseil PayPal  , par le bon coin , aucune confiance


----------



## tiagoestq (29 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas mieux
> 
> Si vous achetez , je vous conseil PayPal  , par le bon coin , aucune confiance


J’ai pas compris? Du coup vous me conseillez eBay ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2017)

j'ai moins confiance que sur le net , après si vous pouvez voir sur place , c'est différent


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (29 Décembre 2017)

Coucou

Alors moi j'aime bien eBay pck tu as la protection des achats et en plus le vendeur accepte Paypal ce qui te fait une double couverture. Tu ne risques rien.

Sur l'annonce du bon coin, tu peux voir que le vendeur est professionnel, son numéro de SIREN est enregistré mais les frais Paypal seraient à ta charge (contrairement à eBay) et pour ce montant ça va piquer.

En cas de doute je choisirais eBay.


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2017)

tiagoestq a dit:


> J’ai pas compris? Du coup vous me conseillez eBay ?


Pour moi, ni l'un, ni l'autre ! Ce type d'annonce est très fréquente en fin d'année et le vendre 500/600 € de moins pour un matériel neuf encore emballé est pour moi aussi très louche. De plus, une facture ça se falsifie très facilement.

Quelle est la réelle provenance de ce matériel ? Nul doute que le vendeur ne dira jamais la vérité et pourquoi vendre aussi bas, alors qu'il est plus facile d'en faire profiter sa famille ou ses amis ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Décembre 2017)

j'achète et je vends souvent sur lbc mais en local, je vois la marchandise, le vendeur, je règle et me fait payer en espèce. 
Toutes ces personnes ne sont pas des escrocs notoires.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2017)

Le mieux est de demander une copie de la facture et de téléphoner chez Apple afin de vérifier


----------



## Powerdom (29 Décembre 2017)

Pour plus de sécurité, tu peux acheter sur le refurb. C'est de là que viennent tous mes Mac


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le mieux est de demander une copie de la facture et de téléphoner chez Apple afin de vérifier


Une facture se falsifie facilement.


----------



## pouppinou (29 Décembre 2017)

A ce prix là, pour du neuf, la seule chose à vérifier c'est si il est cabossé... vu qu'il est tombé du camion


----------

